# Ordering new motor: Shaft Length w/ jackplate



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm switching from my mud motor over to a tohatsu 50 TLDI, I'm mounting a jackplate to the boat too (atlas mini jack) and I was wondering what size shaft I should get if my transom has a cutaway measuring at 15". I know the jackplate has a built in inch of lift and the tohatsu motor is actually 16" from the top of the mount to the cav plate. I figured I should get a 15" (or 16" really) shaft so that I could actually "jack" the motor instead of using the available lift to get the motor in the right position. what do y'all think?


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

you are correct. get the short shaft.


----------

